# Border Collies Rule!!



## vtrguy (Nov 25, 2006)

Period.My border collies are smarter than your honor student!! You have to own one to know.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hard to follow a animal act, carry on.


----------



## DMSHEPARD (Aug 19, 2006)

You've got that right. There are three of them here. One has the cat cornered, the second is reading Art of War, and the third is finishing it's tactical plans for a rope descent on to the dining room table to eat my taco salad.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've got a border collie and an Autralian Shepherd. I prefer Australian Shepherds myself. We got the border collie as a puppy. He is my wife's dog. Man, he is a huge headache


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I had a Border Collie. Best frisbee dog I ever had. I trained him to pull me on inline skates with dog sled commands. To smart for his own good. Great dog though.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I used to raise them. You absolutely have to give them a job to do, or they will find something to occupy their time.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

So where are the pics? Don't leave it to our imagination!

\"doggy: 

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> I used to raise them. You absolutely have to give them a job to do, or they will find something to occupy their time.


AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## vtrguy (Nov 25, 2006)

Pics On The Way As Soon As My Wife Shows Me How To Post Them!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

vtrguy said:


> Pics On The Way As Soon As My Wife Shows Me How To Post Them!


Go here to find that out:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

after having my BC mix for 2 years now i have to agree that they are the best dogs out there! being a mix mine isn't so over the top, having to stay busy at all times, but she's the smartest and most loving dog I have ever met. AND she's all mine!!


----------

